# cured 3 weeks time to sample



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

this is some white willow and k2/white willow i chopped a few weeks back :hubba:
the last pics are rite before the chop


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Some great looking bud. I'm sure you will be very pleased with the results. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 20, 2008)

Yo Ho Pothead420,
  Man does that look some kinda tasty. You obviously gave those ladies your undevided attention, and it shows. Well done, well done indeed.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey pothead420..those look awesome friend...Just PM me with your address and I will bring my Bong and help you sample this stuff..what a great day to sample your own goods huh?   Keep it Green and Keep it Burning


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey pothead420..those look awesome friend...Just PM me with your address and I will bring my Bong and help you sample this stuff..what a great day to sample your own goods huh?   Keep it Green and Keep it Burning


:hubba:you got got that rite perfect day to sample 420:woohoo::tokie:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

thought id throw these up to been trimming all day:hubba:
(WW-WHITE WILLOW)some K2/WW, 
DJ SHORTS BLUEBERRY X BUBBLICIOUS/WW, AMBROSIA, AND MAUI


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 22, 2008)

:bump::bump::bolt:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2008)

Pothead420    no need to bump anything, it would have had comments naturally lol

So here's one

Fab pics dude, im so envious because ive only just started growing this year, you will be smoking when im still watering to keep them alive, did it take long to manacure?


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 22, 2008)

looks like great smoke man. 
good job!


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

nice buds


----------



## forget (Apr 23, 2008)

is it necessary to cure?  once you harvest and dry it cant u just toke it??


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 23, 2008)

forget said:
			
		

> is it necessary to cure?  once you harvest and dry it cant u just toke it??


very necessary fresh cut weed will barely get u high. it has to cure slow  so the chloraphyl  breaks down thats what  makes fresh cut bud smell like hay
and also the chemical structure changes a bit while curing. some people who have sufficient harvest cure for years, the longer the better like wine. 
now me for example i dont harvest big amounts so i will trim them and hang them till the stems snap usualy 5-8 days. then i put it into a jar and check it daily overnite in the jars your buds should feal moist again i leave it open 3-4 hours a day until it becomes evenly moist to my likings another 5 days or so. you can smoke it now and it will get you ripped with only 2 weeks drying but the longer you cure it the better the high becomes when its dry enough then i seal the jar and leave it for a week or so i usualy take the nicest bud around 4 weeks into the cure seal it and put it away to cure . i usualy start smoking it around 3-weeks cure because its been a while since i puffed my own and i dont have patience if i yeilded big i would take more time because id prob still have smoke from the last bacth


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Pothead420    no need to bump anything, it would have had comments naturally lol
> 
> So here's one
> 
> Fab pics dude, im so envious because ive only just started growing this year, you will be smoking when im still watering to keep them alive, did it take long to manacure?


1st post pics about an hour it was only 4 small plants.  and the other strains buds werent that big because they put all there energy into making hundreds of seeds im trying my own mixes:woohoo: but im lazy so i do 20 min at a time then take a smoke break:hubba:


----------

